# CIQ in the Charge?



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

OK reading up on CIQ I decided to look into it on my phone and found a ton of running apps that collect a crap load of info from our phones... WHAT does it all mean tho?

View attachment 12009


View attachment 12007


View attachment 12008


View attachment 12006


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

no


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

Love how people are freaking out about this stuff like it's news. Microsoft and Apple both have features in their operating systems that have the ability to do the same thing as CIQ. It's all for error reporting so they can fix real time issues. Even some major linux distros send info out for error reporting. Thousands of programs do this. Big brother is not watching you. It's just businesses trying to fix their products so they can stay competitive. As for your screens, the only thing to be moderately cautious about is when it tracks your location via gps and what you've shown is only coarse tracking and not fine. You'll be alright. You have probably downloaded more harmful apps than an error reporter.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

That is error reporting. Which doesn't collect information which is personally identifiable. Linux allows you to disable this, and Ms and Apple allow you the choice. CIQ doesn't


----------

